# 6 foot 1....is a Fuji Roubaix 61cm too large?



## johnfoster1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi folks. I know that bike sizing is a tricky business because it depends on the manufacturer and the person. I recently bought a 61 cm Roubaix and I have to admit it feels a bit large for me. I had shipped it from performance because they didn't have a lot of Roubaix in the store at the time....Anyway, all thoughts are appreciated....I kinda think that Fuji needs to get better sized bikes for people that are 6.1 myself. The 58 felt too small and the 61 is a bit painful on the back. Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm at least 6' 1" and ride a 58 cm Fuji Roubaix frame. Perfect size for me.

Perhaps you need more experience and to get properly fitted.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Can you raise the seat high enough on the 58? Would changing to a longer stem improve the fit? Would leaving max spacers under the stem and perhaps flipping the stem up change that "too small" feeling?

A good shop would make those tweaks (a stem change might only occur as included in a purchase, however) during the demo rides to better help you decide.

The size difference between the 58 and 61 should accommodate most riders that is; if one size doesn't fit then the other size will.

I'd go back with some a multi-tool in your pocket and wearing your cycling gear including shoes. Make those changes and go back and forth between bikes.

I'm inclined to say go with the 58 as long as you can raise the seat high enough. If the bike still feels small, I'll guess it's because you expect the bars to be higher. In that case it's not the frame size but the headtube length you need to change. Look into a bike with a taller headtube.


----------



## jeremy_s (May 6, 2015)

I would guess 58 as well, I'm 6' and ride a 56, could have done either, I'm right in the middle of the two sizes but with some fitting and trying both I found the 56 my preference. Same bike as well.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

sounds big to me.

at 6' 0", both of my bikes are 56 cm.


----------

